
New upright airline 'seat' could see 20% more passengers fit into planes - gajju3588
https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/airline-seats-upright-more-passengers-planes-stand-up-avio-interiors-skyrider-2-a8310541.html
======
gargravarr
The 0th Law of Air Travel - the misery of economy-class can only increase with
respect to time.

------
karmakaze
Think of the health benefits on long flights. Sitting is the new smoking,
right?

